# مساعدة في موضوع الحماية الكاثودية



## عمر محمد حسين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن رسم توضيحي لطريقة توصيل المحول الخاص بنظام الحماية الكاثودية 
cathodic protection impressed current transformer
علي ان يشتمل الرسم علي كابل التيار الرئيسي و الكابلات الخارجه و أي كابلات اخري متصله بالمحول.
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث


في الويكيبيديا فهناك مقالة عن الحماية الكاثودية 
http://ar.wikipedia.org


----------



## اشرف علي (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل ارشدك بكل حب في الله ان هناك مقوع البترول فية قسم كبير جدا عن الحماية الكاثودية وعن التاكل
ستجد فية كتب وفيديوهات وكورسات تساوي الاف الدولارات وان شئت فقل لا تقدر بمال الدنيا لان العلم لا يقدر بمال
تفضل الموقع

www.oilgas.mam9.com


----------



## samihard (26 يناير 2011)

ابحت على كتاب *cathodic protection ارجو المساعدة
*


----------



## samihard (26 يناير 2011)

ابحت على كتاب *cathodic protection ارجو مساعدة

*


----------



## عمرو دردير (14 مارس 2011)

اليك هذا الملف القيم والشامل ولا تنسي الاخوة الذين اعدوه بالدعاء


----------



## عمرو دردير (14 مارس 2011)

وهذه بقية الملف


----------



## ouadah (27 سبتمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## م محمد كرم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## yassen kassar (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزال الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو ايليا (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وعاشت الجهود


----------

